# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Bottom Turn

## Redaktion

Der Turn eines Surfers am Fu der Welle (im Wellental), nachdem er das Face abgeritten hat. Nach diesem Bottom Turn steuert das Board wieder die Welle hinauf, um z.B. eine Cut Back an der Lippe oder einen Aerial anzusetzen.

----------

